# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Թրեյնինգներ, վերապատրաստման դասընթացներ

## Jasmena

Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, շատ եմ ցանկանում մասնակցել մի քանի թրեյնինգների որոկավորման բարձրացման նկատառումներով, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Արդյոք դրանք իսկապես որոշակի առավելություններ տալիս են: Եվ եթե կան ֆորումցիներ, որոնք մասնակցել են նմանատիպ դասընթացների, սեմինարների, խնդրում եմ նշեք որտեղ, ինչ կազմակերպություն և գինը: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ արձագանքներ ստանալու համար:

----------


## Ripsim

Իսկ ձեզ ինչ թեմայով թրեյնինգներ են հետաքրքրում?

----------


## Katka

http://www.trainings.am/

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հայաստանի գերմանական համալսարանում կա կոմպետենցիների զարգացման կենտրոն:

----------


## Jasmena

Հետաքրքրում են հիմնականում մարքեթինգային ոլորտին առնչվող թեմաներ, սակայն այլ բիզնես թրեյնինգների էլ կուզեի հաճախել:

----------


## Hasulkin

Բարև Ձեզ, անձամբ ես մասնակցել եմ մի ընկերության կոմից կազմակերպված "Ռազմավարական պլանավորում. մարքեթինգային պլան և ռազմավարական պլան" դասընթացին և շատ գոհ եմ թե կազմակերպվածության աստիճանից, թե թրեյների մատուցման ձևից: եթե կհետաքրքրի կարող եմ թողնել որոշ տվյալներ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Հաստատ արժի թրեյնինգների մասնակցել, դրանք տալիս են.
որոշակի գիտելիք,մի քիչ փորձ,ինքնավստահություն,աշխատանքի ընդունվելիս ներկայացնելու-խոսելու նյութ ու վկայական:
Այս ամենն իրար հետ հաջողության մի մասն են կազմում:  :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (03.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Հետաքրքրում են հիմնականում մարքեթինգային ոլորտին առնչվող թեմաներ, սակայն այլ բիզնես թրեյնինգների էլ կուզեի հաճախել:


Ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս "ՓիԱր-ի Զարգացման Հայկական Կենտրոն"-ի կազմակերպած թրեյնինգները: Բավականին գործնական են:
Մարքեթինգին առնչվող թեմաներով մի քանի այլ թրեյնինգների էլ եմ մասնակցել: Հաճախ լինում է այնպես, որ թրեյնինգի ավարտից հետո հասկանում ես, որ ծախսածդ ժամանակն ու ստացածդ գիտելիքները բոլորովին ուղիղ համեմատական չեն ու ավելի շատ բան կսովորեիր նույն ժամանակը ծախսելով թեմային առնչվող լավ գիրք կամ այլ նյութ կարդալով: Սա լինում է այն դեպքում, երբ թրեյնինգը զուտ տեսական է, այլ ոչ թե գործնական (լավ թրեյնինգը պատասխանում է “ինչպե՞ս” հարցին, ոչ թե՝ “ի՞նչ”):

 Հ.Գ. ակումբում գոյություն ունի թեմա՝ "Մարքեթինգի, PR-ի հետ կապված քննարկումներ և հետաքրքիր առաջարկներ"  վերնագրով: Կարող եք այդտեղ տալ ձեզ հետաքրքրող հարցերը: Կփորձեմ պատասխանել կամ խորհուրդ տալ համապատասխան գրականություն ու նյութեր:

----------


## Jasmena

Հարգելի Hasulkin շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի եթե նշեիք կոնտակտային տվյալներ, որովհետև շատ քիչ թրեյնինգային ընկերություններ կան, որոնք վստահություն են ներշնչում:

----------


## Jasmena

Ripsim Շատ շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքելու համար, իսկ դուք որևէ այլ վստահելի թրեյնինգային կազմակերպություններ էլ գիտեք, թե ոչ:

----------


## Jasmena

Ներեցեք, հարգելի Ֆոտոն իսկ դուք որտեղ եք մասնակցել թրեյնինգների:

----------


## Jasmena

...

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ներեցեք, հարգելի Ֆոտոն իսկ դուք որտեղ եք մասնակցել թրեյնինգների:


Ժասմենա, հատուկ կազմակերպությունների չեմ դիմել թրեյնիգների համար, ուղղակի ԵՊՀ-ի կողմից ու աշխատանքիս տեղից եմ գնացել թրեյնինգների: Մասնագիտական չեն եղել: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում դրանք շատ բան են տալիս:  :Smile:

----------

